# Abused, Beaten, Addicted Kaz finds her song



## Foxy (Nov 16, 2020)

This woman has been to hell and back. Sexually abused by a relative for many years starting when she was a young child, Kaz Hawkins was traumatized. She grew up feeling worthless and suffered deep, debilitating depression that drove her to self destructive behavior and eventually to the brink of death. But thankfully her story doesn't end there. Here is her story put to song. She is the proverbial Phoenix rising from the ashes. 

Warning, this is hard to watch because you feel her pain, she holds nothing back. At the same time you have to cheer for her courage and desire to inspire and lift others who feel it's impossible to go on.


----------



## Foxy (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Catsmother (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow what an amazing woman. this made me cry. such an inspiration.


----------

